# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Get cursor/if salvage active?

## thewhatguy

Hey,

im fairly new when it comes to plugin development and im having issues with UI elements.
First of all, any way to print displayed elements or anything? If I look at the debug overlay by pressing F11 some elements overlap and their identifier is unreadable.

But I actually want to determine wether cursor is in salvage mode when being at the blacksmith.
I tried looking for the string "Click the Anvil[...]" or "Click Items to [...]" but i couldnt find the UI element. 
Any other way to check if "salvage mode" is enabled?

greetings

----------

